# The Wall That Heals - Garland, TX



## rtmorandi (May 13, 2019)

A group of my fellow co-workers and I are going to volunteer on 2/26 to help construct a replica of the Vietnam Veterans Memorial that will be displayed from 2/27 to 3/1. You can visit the memorial for free during that weekend and if you are able to volunteer your time, even better.

My California co-workers volunteered in March 2019 in Costa Mesa and it is a very moving memorial.

Thanks!

https://www.garlandtx.gov/3681/The-Wall-That-Heals


----------

